# Automated Misting Systems



## arcticshaun (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm wondering if anybody here uses any types of automated misting systems for smaller orchid rooms. I see a couple smaller types advertised for orchids or reptiles (Rainmaker and Herpmist systems). With a forced air heating system battling very cold dry arctic air my household humidity is very low at times (25%). I do use a mist generator for one area of my orchids but that is not enough to humidify the entire grow area (about 6' w x 6' l x 6' t or 2m wide x 2m long x 2m tall). It looks like it would cost me $200 plus Cdn. but could maintain a healthier level of humidity around the orchids and reduce my reliance on friends/family when I travel. I'm not going to jump into anything (esp with our dollar taking a dive) but I'm interested if anyone has any to say.

Shaun


----------



## swamprad (Oct 15, 2008)

I have used a Honeywell humidifier in my orchid room for over a year with great success. My room is big, don't know the exact dimensions, but something like 20'x20', and the humidity stays in the 50's or above. I fill it with water every morning, not a big deal.
http://www.amazon.com/Honeywell-HCM-6012i-QuietCare-Humidifier-Technology/dp/B000H95Q0I/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1224076794&sr=8-3


----------



## Wendy (Oct 15, 2008)

I used a Honeywell cold mist humidifier as well...it was fine. Right now I have an ultrasonic mist humidifier on a timer and am finding that it does a great job. It comes on for about four hours, twice a day. You would most likely need a couple more hours than that.

You could also try one of those big console type humidifiers that use the sponge/wheel and a fan to blow the cool humid air out. I used to have one of those but since it broke I haven't found one to replace it...waiting for the spring garage sales. Of all three I have tried this one is by far my favourite. I could set the % of humidity I wanted and it would keep it at that level.


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Oct 16, 2008)

Well, if you get the usual small home humidifier (~2 gal. tank), and set the humidity gauge to 55% in the winter in Fargo ND in a tiny dorm room, it will run constantly and never get the humidity over about 40% all winter due to the amount of heating required - in my experience. 40 would be better than 25%, but you may be right to look into the misting/fogger type systems to get the humidity a little closer to ideal while counteracting all the hot dry air from the heating. I don't have any experience with those systems, but if I'd had the money and a room set aside just for plants, I definately would have tried it while I was up north!


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 16, 2008)

Unless you have an enclosed grow area, you don't want your humidity that high in the house, it could cause problems with molds/mildew.


----------



## Wendy (Oct 16, 2008)

My grow area is an enclosed 8' x 8' room that is sealed from the upstairs floor with a vapour barrier. Even the exhausted humidity does not affect the rest of the house. There is a write up on my grow area in the October (this months') edition of Orchids magazine.


----------



## nikv (Oct 16, 2008)

^ ^
How cool, Wendy! I read it! :rollhappy:


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 16, 2008)

Wendy said:


> My grow area is an enclosed 8' x 8' room that is sealed from the upstairs floor with a vapour barrier. Even the exhausted humidity does not affect the rest of the house. There is a write up on my grow area in the October (this months') edition of Orchids magazine.


I wondered if that was yours -- very interesting article.


----------

